# Send A Soldier A Card



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I got this in an e-mail...

*Just Say Thanks!* 

*How AMAZING it would be if we could get everyone we know to send one.* 

*If you go to the web site at **[url]www.letssaythanks.com*[/url]* you can pick out a thank you card and the Xerox Corporation will print it and it will be sent to a soldier that is currently serving in Iraq. You can't pick out who gets it, but it will go to some member of the armed services. It is FREE and it only takes a second. Wouldn't it be wonderful if the soldiers received a bunch of these?*


----------



## Z71NTX (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool Site. I Am Going To Send One Every Day. My Son Is In Basic For The Marines Right Now And I Hope He And All Of Our Troops Get Support Like This....

Thanks For Sharing


----------

